# Damasko DA42 - my opinions....



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I wanted to comment on my recently received Damasko DA42. First, I have owned a lot of watches (at least 200+ in the last 10 years) including examples from 17 different German watch companies. I have owned several Damaskos (DA35, DA36 DA37, D38). I had no interest in getting a DA4x since I thought the roating bezel would disrupt the pilot style design and decrease the dial size or at least the appearance of its size. Still I purchase a mint used DA42. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box. This watch is incredibly good looking. The bezel gives it an entirely different appearance from the DA3x watches.

DIAL/CRYSTAL - The black bezel insert with white numerals along with the black dial with white numerals provides an extreme contrast between black and white that is remarkable and unlike any other watch I've ever owned. The legibility is incredible and the double AR coated crystal makes the dial absolutely breathtaking! My wife loves it and keeps touching the crystal to see if it is actually there. I love the orange seconds hand. The hour/minutes hands are also the perfect shape and length (are you listening Sinn??). In fact. they are the best looking hands on any tool watch I've seen. Surprisingly my old 55 year old eyes can actually read the day/date windows without any magnification, and the way those indicators switch over simutaneously right after midnight is really cool, no slowly rolling over of the day/date like on so many other watches. Also, the outer AR coating on this watch does not seem to accumulate as many finger prints as other Damaskos I've owned.

LUME - An area of constant complaint from Damasko owners is the lume. I've always found that complaint overrated and unfounded. The hands and dots are easily sufficiently bright after charging and remain legible for many hours into the night. I was able to see the time at 5am while in bed. Sure, there are watches with brighter initial lume, but so what, staying power is what's imporant with liume, and on all of my Damaskos this has never been a problem.

CASE - The grey color of the ice-hardened case is perfect for the tool vibe of this watch. The crown operates flawlessly and the screws catch on the first attempt every time I've tried it. Though the crown if fairly large it does not dig into the back of my wrist as many other have done, especially the Nomos Club. The writing on the caseback is extremely legible, the engraving being deep and perfectly executed.









STRAP - The Hirsch Robby in black and orange is very comfortable, water-proof and perfectly compliments the seconds hand and the bezel lume pip. The tang clasp also is of the same color and I believe the same ice-hardened steel the case.

ACCURACY - The movement, which I believe is an ETA, is keeping time at +7 seconds per day after the first 5 days. Nearly chronometer time - fantastic.

Folks, trust me, the DA 42 is a stunning piece of watchmaking - it absolutely gorgeous and an awesome watch!! Having owned Breitling, Omega, Rolex and Cartier, this Damasko is easily as nice or nicer than any watch I've owned.


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

My DA47. Love the looks and size. It is a bit larger then da36 but it's a cool look, even with white dial. I actually wanted the DA46 with yellow second hand, but this was a better choice now that I look at it.

It gets an average of +4.7spd 
And the lume is really good, unlike the DA36, DS2 and DC66si.
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Could you comment on the bezel, specifically how does it feel under a shirt cuff? I was always concerned it would wear through the fabric - given it's fairly aggressive tooth profile. However your photo makes it seem like the upper edges are rounded off / softened a little. Thanks!


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a DA44 and also have similar sentiments, despite having so many other great watches. It’s a great watch! I love the 12hour bezel on mine. Makes it useful for timing things and for a second time zone while traveling!


----------



## watch_mvmt (Jan 13, 2021)

Great write up! 

Your initial sentiments are often the same for the DAxx's before one sees one in person. Pictures can't always do justice for an otherwise simple/tool looking watch. 

This one has form and function. Happy you've tried something new and enjoying it to the level you are!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Could you comment on the bezel, specifically how does it feel under a shirt cuff? I was always concerned it would wear through the fabric - given it's fairly aggressive tooth profile. However your photo makes it seem like the upper edges are rounded off / softened a little. Thanks!


I own the white-dialled version and recently purchased another for a family member. The bezel is sharp, and can catch on some cuffs. Don't think I've actually torn through a cuff with mine, but not sure I'd wear it under, say, cashmere. Also, depending on the specific watch, the bezel can be hard to turn, though they do loosen up a bit with wear.

That said, the DA42/43/46/47 are superb tool watches, in the steel or the black finish. Not much to touch them anywhere near the price (not sure about the pricing with new movement).


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

jerseywatchman said:


> Folks, trust me, the DA 42 is a stunning piece of watchmaking - it absolutely gorgeous and an awesome watch!! Having owned Breitling, Omega, Rolex and Cartier, this Damasko is easily as nice or nicer than any watch I've owned.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice write up. I have the DA46 and really like it. Mine came on the Robby...will probably use it more in the summer, but it's on a leather strap, now. Mine is also right at 7 sec/day fast. I've only had it since early December. I'm hoping it settles in and slows down just a little bit.


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

I was watching a YouTube channel, many of you may know it _best damn edc_ the guy had a damasko it was a beautiful watch, chrono, does anyone know what that make/model is?


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

oops here is the link


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Damasko DC58


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Kirkawall said:


> I own the white-dialled version and recently purchased another for a family member. The bezel is sharp, and can catch on some cuffs. Don't think I've actually torn through a cuff with mine, but not sure I'd wear it under, say, cashmere. Also, depending on the specific watch, the bezel can be hard to turn, though they do loosen up a bit with wear.
> 
> That said, the DA42/43/46/47 are superb tool watches, in the steel or the black finish. Not much to touch them anywhere near the price (not sure about the pricing with new movement).


Since I never wear long sleeves I have no idea how this Damasko would fit under a cuff. The bezel action is the BEST I've ever experienced, with absolutely zero play or backlash.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

While mine fits under my cuffs, I wouldn't wear it with 


jerseywatchman said:


> The bezel action is the BEST I've ever experienced, with absolutely zero play or backlash.


+1. It's better than any watch, at any price, that I've ever tried.

Some of Damasko's technologies are incredible and add significantly to the ownership experience. The bezel is one. And the utterly ding-proof Damest coating and ice-hardened steel are another.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time in providing a very informative review of your new DA42. Enjoy your Damasko.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

jerseywatchman said:


> Since I never wear long sleeves I have no idea how this Damasko would fit under a cuff. The bezel action is the BEST I've ever experienced, with absolutely zero play or backlash.


I agree with you. I was just playing with the bezel on my DA46 yesterday, and it is amazing. Better then any other watch that I have handled.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Excellent review on a most magnificent watch! I love the DA20 and need to order one before they're gone!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Thank you all - the honeymoon phase with the DA42 is still going strong!!


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

My DA honeymoon has been going strong for over seven years


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

jerseywatchman said:


> I wanted to comment on my recently received Damasko DA42. First, I have owned a lot of watches (at least 200+ in the last 10 years) including examples from 17 different German watch companies. I have owned several Damaskos (DA35, DA36 DA37, D38). I had no interest in getting a DA4x since I thought the roating bezel would disrupt the pilot style design and decrease the dial size or at least the appearance of its size. Still I purchase a mint used DA42. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box. This watch is incredibly good looking. The bezel gives it an entirely different appearance from the DA3x watches.
> 
> DIAL/CRYSTAL - The black bezel insert with white numerals along with the black dial with white numerals provides an extreme contrast between black and white that is remarkable and unlike any other watch I've ever owned. The legibility is incredible and the double AR coated crystal makes the dial absolutely breathtaking! My wife loves it and keeps touching the crystal to see if it is actually there. I love the orange seconds hand. The hour/minutes hands are also the perfect shape and length (are you listening Sinn??). In fact. they are the best looking hands on any tool watch I've seen. Surprisingly my old 55 year old eyes can actually read the day/date windows without any magnification, and the way those indicators switch over simutaneously right after midnight is really cool, no slowly rolling over of the day/date like on so many other watches. Also, the outer AR coating on this watch does not seem to accumulate as many finger prints as other Damaskos I've owned.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!!! Could you post a few wrist shots and comment on size including your wrist please?

"May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugman said:


> Nice write up. I have the DA46 and really like it. Mine came on the Robby...will probably use it more in the summer, but it's on a leather strap, now. Mine is also right at 7 sec/day fast. I've only had it since early December. I'm hoping it settles in and slows down just a little bit.
> View attachment 15662573
> 
> View attachment 15662575


Beautiful would you mind adding a few wrist shots and comment on the size vs wrist please?

"May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

iberfoptic said:


> Beautiful would you mind adding a few wrist shots and comment on the size vs wrist please?
> 
> "May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


Thanks! My wrist is right at 7". The lugs don't hang over the edges of my wrist when centered.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

They're hard to beat. I was initially concerned about the bezel tooth profile, but I've never had any issues.

DH1.0. The DA46 is at home.


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Nice write up. I have the DA46 and really like it. Mine came on the Robby...will probably use it more in the summer, but it's on a leather strap, now. Mine is also right at 7 sec/day fast. I've only had it since early December. I'm hoping it settles in and slows down just a little bit.
> View attachment 15662573
> 
> View attachment 15662575


Love this color strap combo


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

jerseywatchman said:


> Folks, trust me, the DA 42 is a stunning piece of watchmaking - it absolutely gorgeous and an awesome watch!! Having owned Breitling, Omega, Rolex and Cartier, this Damasko is easily as nice or nicer than any watch I've owned.


She's indeed a beauty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I really like mine, but I would like it more if the numbers were lumed as well


----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)

thedonn007 said:


> I really like mine, but I would like it more if the numbers were lumed as well


Agreed they should lume the numbers. They have done it in a limited edition model before


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

cremebrulee said:


> Agreed they should lume the numbers. They have done it in a limited edition model before


The Timeless LE had luminous numerals and the DB 5.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

StufflerMike said:


> The Timeless LE had luminous numerals and the DB 5.


Yes, I just happen to have one, and I like it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

thedonn007 said:


> Yes, I just happen to have one, and I like it.


I have the DB5.


----------

